# Debit Card ( Barclays charges) French toll booths



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

We were VERY pleasantly surprised at the low cost of using a UK Debit card to pay for tolls following our recent 12 day France tour. During the trip we used motorways to travel a decent distance so we could reach the southern France Med coast then the Atlantic Coast then the English Channel. It was easy for the "non driver" to just push the card into the slot and the barriers just opend. We were expecting quite a charge for the commission and converting to sterling but what a lovely surprise.............

Debit Card used for 10 TOLL (Piage) payments a total cost of 126 Euro toll fees and the GOOD NEWS is that Barclays fees were only £3.37p in total for the 10 transactions.... Maybe it was because debit card used ( not credit card) but I would not hesitate to use this system rather than buying pre-paid auto scan cards or messing with change. Hope this info is useful for anyone going to France.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad you are pleased with the service from Barclays. Personally I would not use a Barclays debit card abroad agin except in an emergency after suffering their charges a few years ago. 

This year we got a "Tag " from ATMB for nothing in February. Used it for two weeks in August we got the bill from them a week or so ago for €136.8. It will appear on my next Credit Card bill on 19th October and will not have to be paid till 14th November some 3 months after the last time it was used. No fees to pay and an exchange rate of 1.14095079. Well pleased

Derek


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

alitone said:


> Debit Card used for 10 TOLL (Piage) payments a total cost of 126 Euro toll fees and the GOOD NEWS is that Barclays fees were only £3.37p in total for the 10 transactions.... Maybe it was because debit card used ( not credit card) but I would not hesitate to use this system rather than buying pre-paid auto scan cards or messing with change. Hope this info is useful for anyone going to France.


Would be interesting to know what exchange rate was used.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Get a Caxton card. You load it with Euro's when the exchange rate is highest, then use it like a Mastercard. No charges at all !!!

You can load money onto it via the internet or even your mobile phone so you can just keep enough on it for your needs and top it up as and when.

No issues then if it gets stolen or lost, you "only" lose what is actually on the card, with no overdraft facility its pretty secure

They take a few weeks to set up so plan early and make sure you apply for a Euro card NOT a sterling one !!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> No issues then if it gets stolen or lost, you "only" lose what is actually on the card, with no overdraft facility its pretty secure


That sounds far worse than a normal debit or credit card. Unless you have been reckless as to its safekeeping you should lose nothing if a debit or credit card is lost or stolen so long as you report its loss once you become aware.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But a normal debit or credit card will (usually) have a substantial credit limit on it AND they charge for every transaction.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The Nationwide credit card charge nothing for purchases when abroad and the rate given is what the Visa rate is on the day.

Charlie


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> But a normal debit or credit card will (usually) have a substantial credit limit on it AND they charge for every transaction.


Not on nationwide credit card.

Derek


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

javea said:


> alitone said:
> 
> 
> > Debit Card used for 10 TOLL (Piage) payments a total cost of 126 Euro toll fees and the GOOD NEWS is that Barclays fees were only £3.37p in total for the 10 transactions.... Maybe it was because debit card used ( not credit card) but I would not hesitate to use this system rather than buying pre-paid auto scan cards or messing with change. Hope this info is useful for anyone going to France.
> ...


the exchange rate was 1.10 euro to the £.

The point I was making in my "post" was that its quite cheap to use debit card now compared to a few years ago


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Barclays debit cards only charge a currency fee if you use one of their partner banks Paribas France, Deutsche Bank Germany etc. Visit their website and all is explained including how to register your cards for use outside UK-good security. :roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am pleased you are satisfied with the toll charges on the motorways and the ease of use and cost of the debit card,it sounds like you were charged as class 2.

As I have a sat dome it was triggering the automatic height sensors at class 3 which is the HGV toll I believe.It was costing anything between 20€-40€ and made it quite expensive. :roll: 

I eventually programmed the sat nav to avoid tolls and quite enjoyed it on the smaller roads,if you are not in a hurry I would recommend these routes.

Occasionally though it is necessary to travel quickly if you miscalculate and have to get back for the ferry,as I did , and then you just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Barclays*

Hi

Here is the Barclays tariff for card usage overseas.

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Travel/Debitcardsabroad/P1242558115100

For purchases, ie paying at the toll, the amount you spend attracts a 2.99% fee.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just regarding the class 2 charges for motohomes. I also have a dome and often it comes up as class 3 or 4. I just press the intercom button and say le camping car classe 2 and they change it.

I don't think there is one clear leader on the cards anymore. I refuse to have a credit card so still use the nationwide flex debit card. Accepted anywhere and a good rate despite the fact they now charge.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

barryd said:


> ........ have a dome and often it comes up as class 3 or 4. I just press the intercom button and say le camping car classe 2 and they change it........


Hi Barry,

We were up the creek without a paddle as it was a sunday and the booths were unmanned,so fully automated.I did try the intercom but got no response,it was a case of stump up or hold up several impatient Frenchman pipping their horns. :x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hold em up Barry - it's usually the French holding us up somewhere - fishermen etc etc

Russell


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont bother trying your Caxton card at a toll booth in France.
This is from the Caxton site.
5. Toll booths
Caxton FX currency cards require a merchant to seek authorisation before they provide the goods or services. The majority of European toll roads and bridges do not seek an authorisation, therefore you cannot use your Caxton FX currency card at most toll booths


----------

